# Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs



## Oburger (11. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich bin die ersten 2. Juliwochen in Klein Waabs auf einem Campingplatz und möchte dort gerne angeln.
Ich bin eigentlich im Süßwasser zu Hause und habe keine Erfahrungen im Brandungsfischen.

Kennt Jemand den Küstenabschnitt vor dem Campingplatz?
Komme ich vom Land aus im Juli auf "Dorschweite"?

Ich wollte eine Karpfenrute zur Brandungsrute umfunktionieren und mir eine zusätzliche Rute anschaffen.
Ich dachte an eine Yad Black Crown Surf ( bekomme diese recht günstig) mit einer Rolle? ( weiß noch nicht was Multi/Stationär) habt Ihr da Tipps ( max 100 Euro). Schnur ? vielleicht ne 40 er monofil ? 
Blei -- dachte so an 150 gr ??
Vorfächer-- fertig aus nem Angelladen
Köder -- vor Ort.
Rutenhalter - habe ich.

Kann ich dort vom Land aus auf Meerforellen fischen?

Brauch ich nochwas ?

Petri und Gruß 

Riccardo


----------



## FelixSch (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

Also, so leid es mir tut, aber in Dorschweite kommst du zu der Jahreszeit wohl einzig und allein mit Kutter und Boot. Dem Fisch ist es dann zu warm und er wandert in tiefere Regionen.
Chance besteht auf Aal (Wurfweite 20-40 Meter in der ersten Rinne) und Wollhandkrabben in kapitalen Größen. Oder mit der Spinnrute vielleicht noch auf Hornhecht, könnte aber schon schwierig sein.
Die Zeit für Meerforellen ist dann eigentlich auch schon vorbei.
Ich weiß, nicht toll, ist aber leider so!
Für Aal tut es eigentlich jede Rute, die ein bisschen was abkann, so weit musst du ja auch nicht raus, also braucht sie nicht das ultraderbe WG. 
Anonsten würd ich dir von wegen Brandungsgerät zu 30-35er Mono raten, evtl als Keulenschnur oder vorne 2xRutenlänge 60-70er Schlagschnur auf eine entsprechene Weitwurfstationärrolle drauf. Zur Orientierung: 
40-70 € - Urlaubsrolle
100-150 € - Freizeitrolle
200+ € - Profirolle

Verschiedene Bleie haben sich bewährt, ich würde erstmal 2x 120, 2x 150 und 2x 180g mitnehmen, je eins zum Abreißen und eins zum Fischen.
Aber wie gesagt, im Sommer kannst Brandung eh so ziemlich lassen. Wohingegen es auch schlimmeres gibt als sich an den Strand zu setzten, grillen und das eine oder andere Bier zu schlabbern, während sich an den Ruten garnichts tut....


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

@Felix
mal in Waabs gefischt? Den Hornhecht fängst du da bis in den Oktober rein von Land aus in guten Stückzahlen 
Platte sollte auch noch gehen. 

Dorsch könnte schwierig werden.

Forellen auf jedne Fall noch in den Abend - und Nachtstunden.


----------



## Dorsch Adi (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

Also ist zwar schon wieder zwei jahre her, dass ich in klein waabs (campingplatz heide) war, aber vllt. kann ich dir etwas helfen.
Zum Brandungsangeln reicht dort notfalls ne starke Karpfenrute, des Geld für ne Brandungsrute würd ich lieber in Wattwürmer und eine Kuttertour auf der Ms Simone (Eckernförde) investieren. Wenn du Dorsche zu der Zeit fangen willst musst du tief in der Nacht angeln und weit werfen >120m. Aber Platten solltest du mit deiner Karfpenrute an der zweiten Sandbank fangen können (4h-7h oder 22-4h) Der beste Platz dafür ist wenn du direkt neben der Slippe des Campingplatzes an der Steinen, die am Ufer liegen, auf die zweite Sandbank wirfst. Wenn du es auf Hornhecht und Mefo versuchen willst, dann probiers am Strand zwischen klein Waabs und höckholz ( nächster CP richtung Norden) oder die meiner meinung nach beste stelle Booknis Eck. Mit Platte kannst du es evtl. auch in Damp von der Hafenmole (wenn erlaubt) oder in Eckernförde von der Hafenmole. Dort erreichst du auch tiefes Wasser (ca.14m) so dass du evtl. auch mit Dorsch rechnen kannst.
Wie viel geld du für Brandungsgeschirr ausgibst musst du selbst wissen, aber ich würde ehr ein paar Euro in ne  Kuttertour oder noch besser in ein Mietboot stecken, weil die Aussichten auf gute Fänge sind zu der zeit leider nicht so gut.
Ich hoff ich konnte ein wenig helfen....hätt auch noch Seekatenausschnitte von der Gegend wenn du was brauchst sag bescheid.
Grüße adrian


----------



## Oburger (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

Hallo

@all
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.Ich denke mir das jetzt so :
1. Rute - eine Karpfenrute mit Baitrunner ( 0,35 mono und 0,60 Schlagschnur und 120 gr Blei)  und lege die Rute in die erste Rinne mit Watt-oder Tauwurm auf Aal oder versuche auf die 2. Sandbank zu kommen.
Ich schätze ich werfe mit der Rute ca. 80 m

2. Rute - Yad Black Crown Surf mit ??? Rolle ( 0.35 mono und 0,70 Schlagschnur 150 gr Blei , Wattwurm und lasse das Ding fliegen soweit wie es geht und hoffe auf Platte und Dorsch

3. Rute - Dann nehme ich noch ne 3,30 m Spinnrute 20-40 gr mit für die Forellen / Hornhechte

4. Rute - schwere Spinnrute zum leichte pilken- wenn ich ein kleines Boot gemietet bekomme

Passt das so?


@FelixSch
Kannst Du mir zu der Rolle noch nen Tipp geben
hab zu Ultimate, Yad und DAM einen guten Draht. Haben die was im Programm was tauglich ist?

@Dorsch Adi 
Adrian, Du bist genau mein Mann 
Genau auf diesen Platz fahre ich auch.
Mein Platz ist fast genau an der Slipanlage. Ich fahre mit der Familie und ich denke ich werde 3 Nächte am Wasser verbringen und noch ein paar mal blinkern gehen.
Weißt Du wo ich vielleicht ein kleines Boot bekomme?
Wo gibt es den nächsten Angelladen für Köder und Angelkarten?
Für die Seekartenausschnitte wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.:q

Gruß Riccardo


----------



## Dorsch Adi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

moin,
also zum "Pilken" vom kleinen Boot reicht ne schwere Spinnrute, da du wohl hauptsächlich mit leichten Pilkern (ca.30-50g) oder GuFIs angeln wirst. Weiß nicht was es genau für eine Spinnrute ist, die du da hast (20-40g Wg) aber wenn se nen ordentliches Rückrat hat geht die auch. Boote kannst du soweit ich weiß in Damp mieten, allerdings zu happigen Preisen. Günstiger ist es in Maasholm oder Eckernförde da gibts Bootsvermeitungen speziell für Angler. Genaue Adressen hab ich nicht aber schau ma bei google...da wirste bestimmt fündig.
Angelshops gibts in Eckernförde galub ich 3 Stück, die sind fast alle in der Fußgängerzone in der Nähe des Hafens. Dort bekommst du auch Würmer. Weitere Shops sind in Kappeln direkt   unten am Hafen (ganz bekannter shop) und in der Innestadt gegeüber der Sparkasse (dort gibst günstige Wattwürmer) 
Wenn du ganz viel Glück hast nimmt dich evtl. jemand vom CP mit seinem Boot mit, da dort viele Angler Dauercamper sind einfach mal mit den schnacken, die wissen was aktuell geht und wo. Wenn du dir in Eckernförde nen Boot mietest dann fahr auf jeden Fall zum Marinehafen der in eckernförde ist und versuch es direkt vorm nördlichen Molenkopf, da stehen oft Dorsche. Wenn du nen größeres Boot hast und des Wetter passt kannst auch zum Mittelgrund fahren. Die Seekarten schick ich die nächsten Tage, muss sie erst vom anderen Pc ziehen. Wenns noch fragen gibt,....einfach melden,
gruß adrian


----------



## Oburger (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

Hallo Adrian,  als schwere Spinrute nehme ich ne YAD Cleveland (3,00m mit 70-180 g) mit und als leichte auch ne YAD (???) 3,00m mit 20-40 g mit. Ich hoffe das ich auf dem CP einen Angler finde der mir sein Boot vermietet oder bei dem ich mitfahren kann. Ansonsten Danke für die vielen Tipps. Brandungsrute ist so gut wie bestellt und die Rolle wird ne DAM Quick SLR Surf 870 FD werden . Es sei denn ich lese noch was schlechtes darüber oder Ihr gebt mir ein Veto .  Ich weiß bloß noch nicht genau wie ich die 0,60-0,70 and die 0,35 ranknüpper ohne das beim werfen der Knoten an den Ringen hängen bleibt.  Ich hoffe es gibt die Angelkarten auch auf dem CP.   Gruß Riccardo


----------



## Dorsch Adi (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

moin,
die YAD spinnruten kannste nehmen. Zum mefo/hornieangeln nimmste die leichte und wenn du aufm boot bist die schwere.
WELCHE Angelkarten bruachst du denn für die Schlei oder was??
Zum angeln in der Ostsee brauchste nen gültigen Fischereischein aber keine weitere Scheine. Wenn vom Strand aus gar nix läuft dann kannst es an der Schleimünde versuchen, da geht auch im Sommer noch was. Dazu musst du bis zum CP Olpenitz und dann halt einen Fußmarsch bewältigen...aber es lohnt sich.
Mit der Brandungsrolle kann ich dir wenig helfen, da ich das Modell nur vom Namen kenne. Ich hätte dir eine Penn Ryobi (Einsteigermodell) empfohlen, die ist vom Preis so um die 49€ und da haste dann was richtiges. Wenn du ne große Karpfenrolle hast geht des auch problemlos. Wenn du nur ein paar mal zum Brandungsangeln im jahr gehst bruachst du meiner meinung keine Top ausrüstung. 
Ach ja wegen dem Schlagschnurknoten schauste ma auf die Website viom Meeresangler Schwerin da steht alles mit schönen Abbildungen. denn das so zu erklären wär etwas schwierig.Also denn wünsch ich dir scho ma viel glück...seekarten folgen und wenns noch fragen gibt immer her damit ;-)

P.S. Nimm die Plümpergerät mit, da du evtl. bei günstigen Winden in Eckernförde am Strand dir deine Wattwürmer selbst plümpern kannst.


----------



## Oburger (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

Hallo Adrian,  Ich dachte ich brauche ne spezielle Angelkarte für die Ostsee. Den Fischereischein habe ich. Angelseite vom Meeresangler Schwerin habe ich mir angeguckt und den Knoten werde ich verwenden. Das Plümpergerät habe ich mir angesehen und werde mir sowas ähnliches zusammenbasteln. Der Wurm wird soweit ich das weiß über die Hakenspitze mit einer speziellen Nadel aufgezogen. Bleibt die Hakenspitze frei? Der Wurm wird sich dann ja größtenteils auf der Schnur befinden.Bei den Vorfächern die ich mir im Angelladen angeguckt habe kommen meistens genau hinter dem Haken einige Lockperlen. Sind diese für Wattwürmer überhaupt geeignet? Selberbauen will ich mir keine Vorfächer-hast Du vielleicht nen Link wo ich spezielle Weitwurfvorfächer für Wattis bekomme? Sind 2 Hakensysteme besser?   Gruß Riccardo


----------



## FelixSch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

Die Hakenspitze bleibt frei.
Lockperlen sind so auf den Mundschnüren, dass sie verschiebbar sind. Das solltest das auch ausnutzen. Also die Perlen zurückschieben, Wurm aufziehen und dann die Perlen so einstellen, dass der Wurm nicht noch weiter auf die Schnur rutscht.
Die Mundschüre musst du so einstellen, dass sie, wenn das Vorfach an der Angel hängt, gerade das Blei trägt, nicht die Hauptschnur. Dann ist bis zum Autreffen auf dem Wasser Spannung auf dem System und wenn das Blei auf das Wasser trifft entspannt es sich und der Haken löst sich aus dem Clip.

Weitwurfsysteme:
Eigentlich sind ale geclipten Systeme als Weitwurfsysteme zu bezeichnen. Das sind die, die du auch im Laden bekommst.
Vom Ding her kannst du mit einem nach unten geclipten System weiter werfen als mit einem nach oben geclipten und mit einem 1-Haken weiter als mit einem 2-Haken-System (mehr Luftwiederstand, aber eben auch mehr Köder und mehr Haken...).
Also, wenn du mit 2 Haken auf die Sandbank kommst, dann nimm die gerne, wenn nicht, kommst du vielleicht mit nur einem Haken weiter und somit an den Fisch.


----------



## Oburger (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

Moin Felix,  aha - jetzt weiß ich wie es geht. Werd ich mir wohl nach unten hängende 2 Haken und 1 Haken Weitwurfmontagen kaufen.  Ich freu mich schon   Gruß Riccardo


----------



## Oburger (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Klein Waabs*

Hi,

nur zur info.

ich habe meine 2 Karpfenruten mitgenommen und eine Spinnrute.
Beim Spinnangeln gab es 2 Hornis.

Beim Brandungsangeln bei seichtem ablandigen Wind nach 2 Tagen starkem auflandigen Wind gab es 8 Dorsche (2 Minis und 6 zwischen 45-50 cm ) leider waren dann die Wattis alle.

Montage: mit einer Karpfenrute 0.35 Hauptschnur und 0,70 Schlagschnur und einem Weitwurfvorfach mit 2 Haken und nem 100 gr Blei.
Die 2. Rute hab ich garnicht ausgepackt weil es so stark gebissen hat.

Gruß Riccardo


----------

